# Wanderlei Silva v Chuck Liddell



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This is a fight that alot of people have been talking about on this forum. With the score tied at 2 I thought I'd throw this one out there.

Wanderlei "The Axemurderer" Silva (31-5-1)
Vitals: 5'11" 199lbs (90kg)
Style: Muay Thai
Titles: PRIDE Lightheavyweight Champion
Fact: After Rampage Jackson defeated Chuck Liddell at PRIDE: Final Conflict, Wanderlei defeated Rampage in just 6:28 of the first round.
Streak: 2 wins (won 4 of his last 5 fights)

Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell (19-3-0)
Vitals: 6'2" 204lbs (93kg)
Style: Hawaiian Kenpo
Titles: UFC Lightheavyweight Champion
Fact: Chuck Liddell is the only person to KO Randy Couture, he did it twice.
Streak: 6 wins (won 8 of his last 10 fights)


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I voted for Wanderlei Silva, because he's a more controlled, stylized fighter with knock-out power.

I should also make one correction. I said that Chuck Liddell was the first and only person to (T)KO Randy Couture, because that's how the UFC pushes it. That's not really true.

At UFC 36 Josh Barnett defeated Randy Couture to become the UFC Heavyweight champion, he won by TKO at 4:36 of the 2nd round. The UFC doesn't count that fight becase Barnett's title was later stripped due to a positive steroid test.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*i agree again*

i think chuck is over rated....if he beats Wanderlei then ill give him his props and will be his biggest fan ...lol


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've trained with Chuck and I don't think it's that he's over-rated. I think it's huge that he can KO pretty much anybody with one punch.

I do think that Wandy is under-rated in the states and he needs to start getting his props.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Dont care witch of these fighters win as they are both great in my book, ill go ahead and give chuck the edge coz of his exellent distance punching, wandelei likes to clinch and thats just about impossible to do with Chuck.

If its in a cage as planned ill give it to Chuck. If its in a ring ill give it to Wandy. 

I wont vote coz of the last line i wrote


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I think wandy will rock chuck then because wandy is a psycho will stop chuck on the ground and get dq. he will do the patented flying wanderlie stomp.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Chuck Liddell would win this fight in my opinion. If Liddell just comes at Wanderlei like Vitor Belfort did, then its over. Wanderlei didn't know what hit him when Vitor Belfort beat him.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*did any of you see Wanderlei challenge Chuck*

chuck accepted so will there be a fight..or are they gonna act like it didnt happen ??


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

oh man, id bet the house on Wand forsur ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wanderlei pushes such a relentless pace it is insane , he just keeps coming at you... i seee chuck gasssing and gettting KO'd brutally in this one, if you ppl thought the beating Rampage handed to Chuck was bad you just wait tilll Wandy gets though with him


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

chuck will use his reach, and counter punching skills to his advantage..eventually he will catch wandy, and chuck will finish him off...2nd round tko (strikes)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Chuck Liddell would win this fight in my opinion. If Liddell just comes at Wanderlei like Vitor Belfort did, then its over. Wanderlei didn't know what hit him when Vitor Belfort beat him.



Dude your sig line is the funniest bunch of losers I've ever seen. Tell me that it's a joke bro.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> chuck accepted so will there be a fight..or are they gonna act like it didnt happen ??


There are a "long list of reasons" (Dana White) why Chuck and Wandy will not be fighting, but basically Dana has no balls.


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

Silva has my upper hand.

I would like to see this fight in the ring instead of the corny ''Octagon'':thumbsdown: .

If Chuck pins Wandy on the cage, he might have a shot but other then that Silva is to good to fall for any of Icemans stand up tricks.

All I can say is Chuck can't talk his way out of this one like he did with Tito. If Wandy wants to go on the ground, then thats where he will go.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

first off chuck wont charge wandy chuck doesnt charge anyone until he "rocks" them he is a defensive fighter and counters so him charging would never happen and you cant say it wont go to the clinch wandy pushes the fight faster than anyone and chuck has never seen that before if randy was able to get in the clinch with chuck then im sure wandy would be able to and ring or octagon it wouldnt really matter in this fight so i dont know why people say it does... the only advantage of the cage goes to Ground and Pound fighters cause it allows them to set there opponents against the cage keep them elevevated so its easier to hit there face and i dont see this fight going to that... and again chuck getting wandy against the cage wouldnt happen unless wandy gets rocked if anyone is going to be against the cage its going to be chuck cause wandy pushed the pace so fast chuck wasnt able to circle fast enough


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*i dont see how*

Dana White cant just ignore the challenge i cant wait to see what happens


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> Dana White cant just ignore the challenge i cant wait to see what happens


Dana acknowledged the challenge, he just wimped out at PRIDE's terms. He doesn't want to stake that much on a fight that might not go his way.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*well maybe ur right*

i can see that...good point....but i think chuck is his flagship ......Lets all call Dana and make it happen:cheeky4:


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*wow*

who ever said that chuck would win against cro cop is freakn crazy


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The score is now PRIDE: 4, UFC: 2.

Feel free to keep posting and voting.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*ill give it to u im bias*

but i still think wanderlei would win


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

He isn't over rated he is a amazing fighter. He is really really good. And his cardio and work ethic are amazing. Some people are just pro UFC and that's it. No other organization or fighter is any good at all. I know you can't go by who beat who. But rampage owned chuck hard core. He beat the crap out of him. Did you see what wand did to him? Or what wand did to fujita a fighter considerably larger then him. I picked wand not cause i'm biased but because he is a real good fighter. Chuck has a chance but wand has had his chin checked before and except for vitor it holds up.


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't even think Chuck should fight Wandy next.

I would like to see Jeremy Horn get a rematch like everyone else does, Horn beat Liddel once.

I would also like to see James Irvin get a shot at Liddel.

Regardless of weight........rematch with Monson 0_0


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

:laugh: Irvin against Liddell :laugh:


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

Not being Sarcastic.

Jeremy Horn beat Liddel once so why not let them duke it out again?

And why not Irvin? who else is UFC going to put against chuck? lets see ummmmmmmm I know how about a 4th battle between Coulture and Iceman? or a best of 5 with Tito? I know...Vitor...hes lost 4 of his last 6 fights but who cares? Ken Shamrock....yeah right....

Give the guy a chance, if Liddel can win so easy then whats the problem?

anyways Whats with the flaming? Its seems every MMA forum is full of flamers.


----------



## americaisbest (Aug 30, 2006)

*Chuck*

Everyone always brings up the rampage fight but wandy lost to Tito and was dominated by Belfort. In conclusion, it would be a great fight in which chuck would ko him with a counterpunch i think. Both fighters would have a good chance cuz both fight for ko's.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Crosman said:


> Not being Sarcastic.
> 
> Jeremy Horn beat Liddel once so why not let them duke it out again?
> 
> ...


No flaming here. Just a dumb idea putting Irwin against Liddell, thought you were kidding


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

That wasn't attended toward you evil, sorry I didnt mention who I was talking to.

And yeah, it might sound dumb but you never know what might happen... I mean, No one though Buster Douglas whould knockout Mike Tyson let alone win.

Brandon Vera? Forrest? 

I agree with Rashad but I would rather see Rashad and Griffin before any of them go against Chuck. Forrest would get knocked out more then likely and Vera has about the same chance as Irwin does. Rashad may be interesting but would also resolve in a KO. Rashad is the only one who deserves it at this point.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Look at the thread in the general section just below this thread, about 50 replies and the votes are 18 for Liddell and 12 for Crocop on who would win. And then for this thread it says Wanderlei would beat Liddell basically and in the grand prix thread in the PRIDE section it says Wanderlei would win. This is telling me Wanderlei is severely over rated or people are very biased.


Wand overrated ? you got it backwards bro, obviouly CROCOP is very underrated 
if they think Chuck > CroCop


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

moldy said:


> He isn't over rated he is a amazing fighter. He is really really good. And his cardio and work ethic are amazing. Some people are just pro UFC and that's it. No other organization or fighter is any good at all. I know you can't go by who beat who. But rampage owned chuck hard core. He beat the crap out of him. Did you see what wand did to him? Or what wand did to fujita a fighter considerably larger then him.


Good post man :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. Sometimes i think that people just watch the UFC and think they are all unbeatable and no matter who it is if they ain't UFC the aren't anygood.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> I don't understand why Chuck is being out voted in this poll when in the poll about him .vs. Crocop hes leading 18-12. Help me out guys, Crocop can easily take out Wanderlei nowadays but yet you guys say Chuck can beat Crocop but not Wanderlei.


wow, it is YOU that really really underestimates Wandy, if you think Crocop is going to walk through him , you are iin for a rude awakening :cheeky4: i promise you that


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

i think chuck would pull it out, and as you all have said there is no other real contender at this time. SO Y NOT??? spruce it up some they got ultimate fighter 4 THE COMEBACK. y not give him a shot bring another fighter in from another mma and let the good times role!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

moldy said:


> Thanks. Sometimes i think that people just watch the UFC and think they are all unbeatable and no matter who it is if they ain't UFC the aren't anygood.


yeah no kidding, we can thank TUF for that  regardless, its just a mattter of time before PRIDE takes over the US too , i'll say within 3-4 YEARS tops :thumbsup: Pride is where the $$$$$ is


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> yeah no kidding, we can thank TUF for that  regardless, its just a mattter of time before PRIDE takes over the US too , i'll say within 3-4 YEARS tops :thumbsup: Pride is where the $$$$$ is


I actually think TUF ruined the sport. I hate reality and i think it made the sport look to one organiztion sided. It's making a lot of great fighter's get pushed down the ladder, with these clowns who if they where any good would all ready have contracts.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

And as far as this chuck is untouchable. Check my Sig. Looks like he got touched there.


----------



## LittleIronMan (Sep 3, 2006)

*?_?*



IronMan said:


> I've trained with Chuck and I don't think it's that he's over-rated. I think it's huge that he can KO pretty much anybody with one punch.
> 
> I do think that Wandy is under-rated in the states and he needs to start getting his props.



uv train with chuck? when?:dunno:


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*he did*

he got whopped ...take another look at the fight man


----------

